# The most friendless generation



## Guest (Aug 22, 2019)

Thought-provoking and disturbing - but not surprising:

https://today.yougov.com/topics/lif...loneliness-friendship-new-friends-poll-survey


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

----------------


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2019)

I thought this was hilarious at the time, and still do!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2019)

Don't you need to compare like with like? What would Baby Boomers have said when they were the same age as the Millennials who were surveyed?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Christabel said:


> I thought this was hilarious at the time, and still do!!!


I wonder if Hans Brix felt the same....


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

MacLeod said:


> Don't you need to compare like with like? What would Baby Boomers have said when they were the same age as the Millennials who were surveyed?


Or ask if it was it always this way. It certainly wasn't, but once us old folks are dead yall can invent any history you want. Just let us die without your assistance please.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

philoctetes said:


> Or ask if it was it always this way. It certainly wasn't, but once us old folks are dead yall can invent any history you want. Just let us die without your assistance please.


It's also clear that younger people think they are in control of the technology that controls them. Sad state of affairs for their future.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2019)

philoctetes said:


> It's also clear that younger people think they are in control of the technology that controls them. Sad state of affairs for their future.


I agree with this. Take a look at most of them; stroking their phones and looking downwards instead of towards their fellow human beings. Not a book in sight.

I had a pleasant experience yesterday on the train. A man sitting nearby was deeply engrossed in a library book, smiling and laughing quite a bit of the time. I contemplated the difference between him and the majority of others stroking their phones; the book reader would be putting it away once off the train and then watching where he was going.

My son has a very high-powered job and he is always on the phone. He has the good grace NOT to use it in front of us, instead repairing to another room to speak to his colleagues about work.


----------



## Desafinado (Apr 13, 2014)

This article misses the cause, imo. It isn't social media or technology, it's the lack of institutions that allow for bond-forming.

Up until very recently the church was the central institution to bring people together. Nowadays there is little to no social glue that's replaced it.

This means that once we're out of school there aren't many avenues outside of work to actually make friends.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Desafinado said:


> This article misses the cause, imo. It isn't social media or technology, it's the lack of institutions that allow for bond-forming.
> 
> Up until very recently the church was the central institution to bring people together. Nowadays there is little to no social glue that's replaced it.
> 
> This means that once we're out of school there aren't many avenues outside of work to actually make friends.


Good point about lack of institutions such as churches, but one can't exclude the insult on injury of young people sitting at a table with everyone's face stuck in phone or tablet and little conversation going on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

Desafinado said:


> This means that once we're out of school there aren't many avenues outside of work to actually make friends.


Except that the research points out that among those who say they say they have 1-4 friends - the percentage is roughly as many if not more than the other compared generations. The headline misdirects.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

Desafinado said:


> This article misses the cause, imo. It isn't social media or technology, it's the lack of institutions that allow for bond-forming.
> 
> Up until very recently the church was the central institution to bring people together. Nowadays there is little to no social glue that's replaced it.
> 
> This means that once we're out of school there aren't many avenues outside of work to actually make friends.


There's an element of truth to this, but you cannot lead a horse to water anyway.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

DaveM said:


> Good point about lack of institutions such as churches, but one can't exclude the insult on injury of young people sitting at a table with everyone's face stuck in phone or tablet and little conversation going on.


Oh this is absolutely spot on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

Desafinado said:


> Up until very recently the church was the central institution to bring people together.


How recently is 'very recently'? Not within my idea of recently. See the graphs from this survey.

http://www.ipsos-mori-generations.com/Religion

Even among the 'pre-war' generation, fewer than 30% report going to church (UK).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

:devil: Who is going to save old Blighty now lol


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

and now for the finisher lol down down USA


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Don't gloat, it's very unseemly......and far too easy! :scold::scold:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Christabel said:


> I had a pleasant experience yesterday on the train. A man sitting nearby was deeply engrossed in a library book, smiling and laughing quite a bit of the time. I contemplated the difference between him and the majority of others stroking their phones; the book reader would be putting it away once off the train and then watching where he was going.


My wife and I were in Manhattan last fall. I found myself constantly dodging young people staring at their phones while walking the city streets. And not on the sidewalks only. They were crossing busy streets staring at phones.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

It's been observed already that, in the digital age, real sex is just bad prOn; in the same way, real life is becoming just a boring livestream.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

When the milllenials start, exactly...?


----------

